# is NAMM Show still worth the hype???



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Feels like spam, no?


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

Budda said:


> Feels like spam, no?


Dun think so


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not hype but interesting.


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> Not hype but interesting.


it’s a huge music shop


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

apixamonkey said:


> it’s a huge music shop


Better than wandering around the country visiting hundreds of music shops?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd still be interested in checking it out...
If I could get in & also there's the travel.


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

zontar said:


> I'd still be interested in checking it out...
> If I could get in & also there's the travel.


worth to go at least once, not so much for every year unless you got a business with those suppliers, brands etc


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

zontar said:


> I'd still be interested in checking it out...
> If I could get in & also there's the travel.





laristotle said:


> Better than wandering around the country visiting hundreds of music shops?


more of a one stop shop,yeah?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

All NAMM is is hype. That's literally it's entire raison d'ettre. It's an Industry networking and marketing event; there is nothing else, not even sales (though there may be some ordering).


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> All NAMM is is hype. That's literally it's entire raison d'ettre. It's an Industry networking and marketing event; there is nothing else, not even sales (though there may be some ordering).


agreed with the networking and marketing bit


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> All NAMM is is hype. That's literally it's entire raison d'ettre. It's an Industry networking and marketing event; there is nothing else, not even sales (though there may be some ordering).


My main interest would be in the weird & unusual stuff--the oddities as it were--and I am looking forward to the 2019 version of NAMM Oddities.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

apixamonkey said:


> worth to go at least once, not so much for every year unless you got a business with those suppliers, brands etc


Well sure--the cost of travel as well would cut down on that for me.
So I have the local Guitar show each year


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

zontar said:


> Well sure--the cost of travel as well would cut down on that for me.
> So I have the local Guitar show each year


what local show you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

apixamonkey said:


> what local show you recommend?


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...guitar-show-10th-annual-april-28-2019.231360/


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

apixamonkey said:


> agreed with the networking and marketing bit


Exactly. This used to be a trade show that's now become a consumer expo. 

CES just left Vegas - the next trade show coming in is for the concrete business. I bet there aren't a lot of looky-loos in that one, although it is listed as one of the larger trade events to happen there. Go figure - concrete's not so sexy, unless you're a Hoffa fan.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to admit that when my son the civil engineer told me he was really stoked for a course on concrete he would be taking in final year, I was a little taken aback. Some folks think concrete is fascinating. I don't understand it. I just accept it.

Having only been to one NAMM - the smaller one - I quite enjoyed it. But it did tend to be geared mostly to retailers. The morning plenary sessions were almost all about things that mattered to retailers. Still, I got to chat with a lot of folks about design; something I couldn't normally otherwise do. Actually, let me change that. I got to _yell _at people about design, and they pleasantly yelled back to me. Think about your typical Saturday morning music store, and multiply volume level that by 500.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

apixamonkey said:


> what local show you recommend?


There are various ones listed on here.
There is a website for shows in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina & Saskatoon
I know there is one in Vancouver & I have seen several listed for shows in Ontario.
I can't comment on all of them, but they are most likely worth checking into & going at least once.
The more we support them, the better they will be.


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

laristotle said:


> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...guitar-show-10th-annual-april-28-2019.231360/


just marked my calendar


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

apixamonkey said:


> it’s a huge music shop


But, remember, you can’t buy anything.
NAMM stands for “Not Available, Maybe May”


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

True. Everything is for packing up again, not for sale. I did like the newsstand, though. It had free most-recent copies of every single mag in the business: Guitar Player, Vintage Guitar, Premier Guitar, Guitar World, etc. And some folks give away free stuff. Vox gave away free harmonicas. Nice ones, too. And the free breakfast at the morning plenary kept me going the rest of the day, without having to buy lunch.

I don't know if another is planned for this fall, but the Festival Sonore in Montreal had lots of fascinating guitars, and some nice performances. Some things were available for sale, though the many luthiers displaying their work were more focussed on taking orders for custom builds. That's me in the upper left at 0:14 in the overalls and pale t-shirt. About 10 seconds later, you see someone trying out the Empress Zoia. Don't know who the guy channeling Django Reinhardt was, but he was fricking brilliant...all afternoon long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

mhammer said:


> True. Everything is for packing up again, not for sale.


Then the vid that I posted, #11, is only dealer sales, not attendees?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it was sales to attendees, then that was a rarity. Typically, if there is only one of something on display, then they want that displayed until the bitter end. Keep in mind that the first two days is only industry folk and product demonstrators. The general public only gets let in on the final day....where the proportion of guys, in cargo shorts with neck tattoos who want to hear what the pedal and amp does when it goes to 11 so they can impress the girlfriend they're dragging around, increases. It gets much louder on the last day. And that was at Nashville. I'm told it pales in comparison to Anaheim.


----------



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> But, remember, you can’t buy anything.
> NAMM stands for “Not Available, Maybe May”


so damn true!!! can’t agree with this more mate


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I have to admit that when my son the civil engineer told me he was really stoked for a course on concrete he would be taking in final year, I was a little taken aback. Some folks think concrete is fascinating. I don't understand it. I just accept it.
> 
> Having only been to one NAMM - the smaller one - I quite enjoyed it. But it did tend to be geared mostly to retailers. The morning plenary sessions were almost all about things that mattered to retailers. Still, I got to chat with a lot of folks about design; something I couldn't normally otherwise do. Actually, let me change that. I got to _yell _at people about design, and they pleasantly yelled back to me. Think about your typical Saturday morning music store, and multiply volume level that by 500.


I enjoyed the one I took in 3rd year!


----------

